# My smallest bottle I've ever found



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 19, 2019)

Today while walking around in an old bottle dump near a creek, I found this little piece. Most everything in that area ends up being broken. I guess this one survived simply because it is so small. It's 2" tall and 1 3/8" wide. On the bottom there is 68 with an F under the numbers. Any ideas on what it might have been?


----------



## sandchip (Sep 19, 2019)

Tiny poison.  Must've been some potent stuff!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 19, 2019)

While these are slightly newer (1910s-1920s), yours from the 1900-1910s period would have had a label something like these.


----------



## embe (Sep 19, 2019)

Was this design based on packaging?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2019)

embe said:


> Was this design based on packaging?


I don't think so, I believe these had the unusual shape to warn people that they contained poison, so that it was harder to confuse them with something else.  

Nice find by the way!  Poisons aren't the most common thing to find, and especially not in such a tiny size.  I don't remember seeing one of these that small before.


----------



## DavidW (Sep 20, 2019)

Just a bit of trivia.........that bottle was made by Fairmount Glass Company (at that time) in Indianapolis, Indiana. They used the "F" mark for many years and made gobs of amber bottles and jars of every description.  The "68" is probably a mold identifier.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks to everybody for the interesting helpful info. I believe it's the first Fairmount bottle I have. I can see the raised ridges on the bottle identify it as a poison. I didn't realize they were so rare. But that explains why I've never found any other poison bottles.


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Sep 26, 2019)

It is one of the most common American poison bottles out there, but to me, EVERY poison bottle, especially the small ones, are valuable as a collector's item. I have three and I treasure them. They come in various  sizes. Some have embossing on one panel and some have embossing on two  panels. These bottles can usually be purchased for under $20, with most selling  between $5 and $10. I have seen them for sale, however, on ebay for around $50, although I am not sure what the sellers actually got for them.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 27, 2019)

Toxic_Waste said:


> It is one of the most common American poison bottles out there, but to me, EVERY poison bottle, especially the small ones, are valuable as a collector's item. I have three and I treasure them. They come in various  sizes. Some have embossing on one panel and some have embossing on two  panels. These bottles can usually be purchased for under $20, with most selling  between $5 and $10. I have seen them for sale, however, on ebay for around $50, although I am not sure what the sellers actually got for them.


That is good to know! This fall and winter I'll definitely be out trying to find more small bottles like this. One good thing is they are able to escape damage easier.


----------



## nranderson (Oct 16, 2019)

*Not a Competition*





WesternPA-collector said:


> That is good to know! This fall and winter I'll definitely be out trying to find more small bottles like this. One good thing is they are able to escape damage easier.


 I found this little guy in a shovel full of dirt when I was cleaning out the hole on a dig many years ago. It says "Cutter" on the side and that's that!. It's a towering 1 inch tall and .625 inches in diameter. I think I once say that it was a poison but not sure. If it was it must of really packed a punch!


----------

